# [Synaptics] J'ai perdu synaptics alors que je n'ai que lui..

## babelk

Bonjour

J'ai une KDE sous gentoo et suite à un ou deux changements dans lesquels j'avais perdu ma configuration de X, j'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes pour retrouver mon touchpad, mais un ami m'a aidé. Maintenant, je ne comprend pas pourquoi, j'ai configurer correctement mon xorg.conf (il me semble) et j'ai cherché un peu partout, mais la tablette sous kde me donne toujours le même message : 

Shared Memory is not accessible.

Please add the option 'SHMConfig ''on''' into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf

voici mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf : 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

//...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

//...

```

Comme je ne trouve rien sur internet, je vous demande votre aide.

J'espère ne pas être le quinzième à poser cette question, mais comme j'en ai trouvé aucun...

Merci

----------

## geekounet

L'option "AlwaysCore" n'existe plus, remplace là par "CorePointer"  :Smile: 

----------

## babelk

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

J'ai essayé de modifier ce que tu me disais, mais ma souris ne répondais plus. J'ai placé une autre entrée en corePointer comme souris simple pour toujours avoir une souris, mais synaptics semble ne même pas être lu.

En effet si je commente PS/2 Mouse, je n'ai plus de souris.

```

ection "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "PS/2 Mouse" "CorePointer"

#       InputDevice     "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "PS/2 Mouse"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option  "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option  "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

        Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSectionSection "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option  "Protocol" "event"

        Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option  "FingerLow" "25"

        Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## geekounet

Il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul CorePointer, il faut mettre SendCoreEvents aux autres  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> L'option "AlwaysCore" n'existe plus, remplace là par "CorePointer" 

 

Hum, AlwaysCore et CorePointer c'est pas la même chose  !  :Wink: 

 *man xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        Option "CorePointer"
> 
>               When this is set, the input device is installed as the core  (pri-
> ...

 

Cela dit, s'il y a eu des changements et si mon man est obsolète, je veux bien un lien ...

----------

## geekounet

Pour ce que j'ai lu sur le bugzilla Gentoo et Freedesktop, chaque fois que le synaptics ne marchait plus, c'était à cause de l'option AlwaysCore, qui ne fonctionne plus et qui fallait remplacer. Après pour les liens, heu plus tard dans la journée si j'ai le temps  :Smile: 

----------

## babelk

Voilà, j'ai trouvé d'ou vient mon problème (log de Xorg):

(EE) Synaptics no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

(EE) Synaptics Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics"

Donc, je vais chercher dans cette direction maintenant. Merci pour votre aide et si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur.

----------

## Mickael

Salut, un exmple depuis mon portable :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "CorePointer" 

   Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

```

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   #Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "fr"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "inspiron"

   #Option   "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier      "Synaptics"

       Driver  "Synaptics"

       Option  "Protocol" "auto-dev"

       Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

       Option  "LeftEdge" "1900"

       Option  "RightEdge" "5400"

       Option  "TopEdge" "1900"

       Option  "BottomEdge" "4000"

       Option  "FingerLow" "25"

       Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

       Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

       Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

       Option  "VertScrollDelta" "100"

       Option  "MinSpeed" "0.02"

       Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

       Option  "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

       Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

